# Fox Farm Big Bloom



## Crazy Horse (Dec 5, 2006)

Does Big Bloom have enough nitrogen for the veg stage or am I going to have to use something else? I have did some searching and this is the only FF product in my area. Or should I find another organic brand with higher N?


----------



## Crazy Horse (Dec 5, 2006)

I am using peat moss mixed in with my top soil if that makes a difference.


----------



## Hick (Dec 6, 2006)

Fox farms "Grow Big" is the right product for vegging. (6-4-4) Big Bloom is more an 'addative' used in combination with "Tiger Bloom" dureing flower. 
Big Bloom..(*.01*-*.*3-*.*7) not nearly enough nitrogen


----------



## Crazy Horse (Dec 6, 2006)

Should I maybe use it in my grow medium before hand to bump up the nutrients, or is that going to be just a waste?


----------



## Crazy Horse (Dec 6, 2006)

Weird as it sounds but that is the only FF product they carry. But I'm sure they will have some organic ferts to use.


----------



## boaboi86 (Dec 6, 2006)

Im only using Big bloom on my girls in flower and its my third grow. I see no need for tiger bloom but if any one can convince me give me some pointers on the tiger bloom! My curent train wreck @31 days!!


----------



## Hick (Dec 7, 2006)

Tiger Bloom...2-8-4..notice no decimals before the percentages?

TB has 10x the available nutrients of Big Bloom.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Dec 7, 2006)

Those plants are looking pretty good BB86


----------



## boaboi86 (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks sorry to tke a little attention on ur thread. But i was doin some reserch today and foud out that the tigar bloom dose work fairly well! Any picks?


----------



## boaboi86 (Dec 7, 2006)

Also if u want to add nutes to ur soil go with that fish **** i dont know what its called but a buddy gave me some and i just couldn't smell that **** for too long! but if u can handle it, it should give pretty good results!


----------



## Hick (Dec 8, 2006)

Fish "emulsion"...
How a fish becomes emulsion

...watch for ph changes w/ fish emulsion...


----------



## boaboi86 (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks hick just couldn't put my green thumb on that one!


----------



## T-Bone (Dec 13, 2006)

THis sound wierd, but molasses in water at the end of feeding say three weeks before harvest, feed them this. it really does work, it will fatten the buds up about 20%.  don't over do it as there can be toxic biuld up in the roots. so, just remember to flush them regularly with ambient temp. water.
~T-Bone


----------



## Tonto (Dec 13, 2006)

T-Bone said:
			
		

> THis sound wierd, but molasses in water at the end of feeding say three weeks before harvest, feed them this. it really does work, it will fatten the buds up about 20%. don't over do it as there can be toxic biuld up in the roots. so, just remember to flush them regularly with ambient temp. water.
> ~T-Bone


 
I have heard molasses are used to sweeten the taste, as it is technically mostly a carbohydrate, read: sugar. I had not heard that it helps with actual bud size.


----------



## T-Bone (Dec 13, 2006)

according to high times, it helps increase density as well.


----------

